# Changing out the bearings on Easton R3 hubs???



## Guest

I have a set of Easton Tempest II clinchers, and I have just bought a set of new bearings for them.

However, I am not sure how to removed the 'end caps' on the front hub (see link) to get access to the old bearings. My feeling is that they are just pressed in but I am not sure (I see no hex socket or anything)?

Also the old bearings seem to be stuck in the rear hub? How nasty should I get trying to get them out? Pressed in? Need a tool?

R3 Front Hub

R3 Rear Hub


----------



## Snopro440

I think that they have a video on eastons web site on bearing removal. I'd check back there more carefully. I am sure I saw it there..


----------



## Guest

Snopro440 said:


> I think that they have a video on eastons web site on bearing removal. I'd check back there more carefully. I am sure I saw it there..


For the latest R4 hubs yes, there are animations of how to do various stuff.

For the R3 hubs there is just a schematic.

The R4 front hub 'end caps' just back off with a 5mm hex, but on the R3 front hub there are no 5mm hex sockets. My feeling is that they are pressed in...bit I am reluctant to start hammering.


----------



## CleavesF

email them, their customer service is great.


----------



## dragon

the_rydster said:


> For the latest R4 hubs yes, there are animations of how to do various stuff.
> 
> For the R3 hubs there is just a schematic.
> 
> The R4 front hub 'end caps' just back off with a 5mm hex, but on the R3 front hub there are no 5mm hex sockets. My feeling is that they are pressed in...bit I am reluctant to start hammering.


SAME QUSTION HERE - URGENT - HOW TO REMOVE THE ENDCAPS ???


----------



## natedg200202

I'd like to replace the bearings in my Tempest II wheels but need some help. Can someone tell me what bearing sizes I need front and rear. I gather from my research that the rear would need (1) 6902 bearing and (1) 6901. 

Does the front need (2) 6901 bearings? 

Thanks.


----------

